# Simple Salmon



## disco (May 8, 2020)

I love experimenting and trying new things and methods. However, sometimes you just want something tasty without a lot of preparation or work. It is easy to forget that a smoker can be very easy to use and make a great result.

I was feeling lazy so I fired the Traeger Timberline up to 210 F with apple pellets.

I had a salmon fillet and shook a good layer of Traeger Blackened Saskatchewan rub over it.







I put the salmon in the smoker and set the smoker to super smoke.







I smoked it to an internal temperature of 140 F.







It was super easy and super delicious. I even got approval from She Who Must Be Obeyed!

Disco


----------



## RyeSmoke (May 8, 2020)

Looks good! What's that Saskatchewan Blackening rub all about? Kinda cajun flavours?


----------



## disco (May 8, 2020)

Har! Not a lot of Cajun dishes from Saskatchewan! It is a dark rub with a lot of garilc, mid salt level and some pepper notes.


----------



## RyeSmoke (May 8, 2020)

disco said:


> Har! Not a lot of Cajun dishes from Saskatchewan! It is a dark rub with a lot of garilc, mid salt level and some pepper notes.


Ah gotcha! Haha I'm a Canadian boy as well and figured that a prairie rub would be different. But the only blackening spice I've heard of comes from Louisiana. Sounds good though!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 8, 2020)

Looks wonderful Disco, Like! Wish I was still reeling pink meat in from the Pacific Ocean, store bought salmon just ain't quite the same now. RAY


----------



## disco (May 8, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks wonderful Disco, Like! Wish I was still reeling pink meat in from the Pacific Ocean, store bought salmon just ain't quite the same now. RAY


Amen! I used to live a 5 minute drive from a commercial fishing dock and got the best fish. Now I have to dig through frozen stuff in the supermarket to find something halfway decent.


----------



## disco (May 8, 2020)

RyeSmoke said:


> Ah gotcha! Haha I'm a Canadian boy as well and figured that a prairie rub would be different. But the only blackening spice I've heard of comes from Louisiana. Sounds good though!


It quite shocked me the first time I tried it. The only thing blackened about it is the colour although it does have a pepper hit.


----------



## Blues1 (May 8, 2020)

Looks great. The rub sounds good too. If mama's happy, everybody's happy


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2020)

Looks Great, Disco!!
Like.
Nice to see I'm not the only one who takes Fish to at least 140°.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 8, 2020)

Nice work Disco . Lookin good .


----------



## gmc2003 (May 8, 2020)

Looks real good from the east coast Disco. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## jcam222 (May 8, 2020)

Looks tasty! It’s been too long since I’ve had salmon. I have a nice big filet in the freezer too.


----------



## disco (May 8, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Looks great. The rub sounds good too. If mama's happy, everybody's happy



True words! Thanks.



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Disco!!
> Like.
> Nice to see I'm not the only one who takes Fish to at least 140°.
> 
> Bear



Thanks, Bear. I get a lot of grief for cooking salmon that high but what can I say?  It is the way I like it.



chopsaw said:


> Nice work Disco . Lookin good .



Thanks so much!


----------



## disco (May 8, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks real good from the east coast Disco.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



MMMM! Atlantic salmon! Thanks Chris.



jcam222 said:


> Looks tasty! It’s been too long since I’ve had salmon. I have a nice big filet in the freezer too.



Har! You better get smoking!


----------

